# Is there something wrong with my RAID set-up? [solved]

## evoweiss

Hi all,

Yesterday some people came into my office to install some new power stuff. They shut off the computer without shutting it down. I booted up today and saw the [!!] when the HDDs were being initialized. However, all else seemed to be fine and I could not find anything untoward in the output of dmesg (see below). No specific error messages were given during the boot-up, either. If anybody could help me figure out how to get rid of this or whether it's just a message I can ignore, I'd appreciate it.

I'm running the 2 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 kernel at present and my RAID is set up so that the two drives are mirrored. The output of cat /proc/mdstat seems okay:

```

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] 

md1 : active raid1 sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      77103872 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md0 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      40064 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

unused devices: <none>

```

My dmesg output is below:

```

Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

Linux version 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 (root@psy-B18-2) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.$

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff4000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff4000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection missing in CPU!

DMI 2.3 present.

DMI: Hewlett-Packard hp workstation xw4200/0914h, BIOS 786C3 v01.09 06/24/2005

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

last_pfn = 0x3fff4 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-E7FFF write-protect

  E8000-EFFFF write-back

  F0000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 000000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

  1 disabled

  2 disabled

  3 disabled

  4 disabled

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

found SMP MP-table at [c00fe700] fe700

initial memory mapped : 0 - 01800000

Base memory trampoline at [c009e000] 9e000 size 4096

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

 0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

 0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

 0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 17fb000-1800000

ACPI: RSDP 000e9a10 00014 (v00 COMPAQ)

ACPI: RSDT 3fff4040 00038 (v01 COMPAQ CPQ0063  20050624      00000000)

ACPI: FACP 3fff40ec 00074 (v01 COMPAQ ALDERWD  00000001      00000000)

ACPI: DSDT 3fff4267 0191B (v01 COMPAQ     DSDT 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)

ACPI: FACS 3fff4000 00040

ACPI: SSDT 3fff5b82 02F01 (v01 COMPAQ  PROJECT 00000001 MSFT 0100000E)

ACPI: APIC 3fff4160 00068 (v01 COMPAQ ALDERWD  00000001      00000000)

ACPI: ASF! 3fff41c8 00063 (v32 COMPAQ ALDERWD  00000001      00000000)

ACPI: MCFG 3fff422b 0003C (v01 COMPAQ ALDERWD  00000001      00000000)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

135MB HIGHMEM available.

887MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

  low ram: 0 - 377fe000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

  HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0003fff4

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0003fff4

On node 0 totalpages: 262019

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c149cf00, node_mem_map f6ffd200

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 272 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 34534 pages, LIFO batch:7

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xf808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 40

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:90000000)

setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 11 pages/cpu @f6800000 s24576 r0 d20480 u2097152

pcpu-alloc: s24576 r0 d20480 u2097152 alloc=1*4194304

pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 259971

Kernel command line:

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Initializing CPU#0

Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0003fff4)

Memory: 1033656k/1048528k available (2775k kernel code, 14420k reserved, 1965k $

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff17000 - 0xfffff000   ( 928 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

      .init : 0xc14a2000 - 0xc14f9000   ( 348 kB)

      .data : 0xc12b5d54 - 0xc14a1400   (1965 kB)

      .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc12b5d54   (2775 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Preemptable hierarchical RCU implementation.

        RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

        Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

NR_IRQS:512

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=f6408000 soft=f640a000

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 3400.604 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6801$

pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 4 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

using mwait in idle threads.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20110316

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz stepping 01

Performance Events: Netburst events, Netburst P4/Xeon PMU driver.

... version:                0

... bit width:              40

... generic registers:      18

... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

... max period:             0000007fffffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   0

... event mask:             000000000003ffff

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=f648e000 soft=f6490000

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.

smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 9e000

Initializing CPU#1

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (13601.88 BogoMIPS).

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff] (base $

PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff] reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" an$

ACPI Error: [CAPD] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20110316/dsfiel$

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f6438ba8), AE$

ACPI: Marking method _OSC as Serialized because of AE_ALREADY_EXISTS error

ACPI Warning: For \_SB_.PCI0._OSC: Parameter count mismatch - ASL declared 5, A$

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x1000-0x2fff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x3000-0x6fff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x7000-0xafff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0xb000-0xffff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0xcfffffff] (ignored)

pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:2584] type 0 class 0x000600

pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:2585] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:2660] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:2666] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:2658] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x1440-0x145f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:2659] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x1460-0x147f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:265a] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x1480-0x149f]

pci 0000:00:1d.3: [8086:265b] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0x14a0-0x14bf]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:265c] type 0 class 0x000c03

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xcfd00000-0xcfd003ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:244e] type 1 class 0x000604

pci 0000:00:1e.2: [8086:266e] type 0 class 0x000401

pci 0000:00:1e.2: reg 10: [io  0x1000-0x10ff]

pci 0000:00:1e.2: reg 14: [io  0x1400-0x143f]

pci 0000:00:1e.2: reg 18: [mem 0xcfd00800-0xcfd009ff]

pci 0000:00:1e.2: reg 1c: [mem 0xcfd00a00-0xcfd00aff]

pci 0000:00:1e.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1e.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:2640] type 0 class 0x000601

pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0xf800-0xf87f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0xfa00-0xfa3f] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0400-047f

pci 0000:00:1f.0: LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0480-048f

pci 0000:00:1f.1: [8086:266f] type 0 class 0x000101

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10: [io  0x1800-0x1807]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14: [io  0x1820-0x1823]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18: [io  0x1808-0x180f]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c: [io  0x1824-0x1827]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x14e0-0x14ef]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:2652] type 0 class 0x000101

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x1810-0x1817]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x1828-0x182b]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x1818-0x181f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x182c-0x182f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x14f0-0x14ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xcfd00400-0xcfd007ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:00fd] type 0 class 0x000300

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf1000000-0xf1ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf2000000-0xf2ffffff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf1000000-0xf31fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf01fffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 20-20]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:80:00.0: [14e4:1677] type 0 class 0x000200

pci 0000:80:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0400000-0xf040ffff 64bit]

pci 0000:80:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:80:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 80-80]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf0200000-0xf04fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI Error: [CAPD] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20110316/dsfield-143)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f6438ba8), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20110316/psparse-536)

ACPI Warning: For \_SB_.PCI0._OSC: Parameter count mismatch - ASL declared 5, ACPI requires 4 (20110316/nspredef-352)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.24.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff

reserve RAM buffer: 000000003fff4000 - 000000003fffffff

hpet clockevent registered

Switching to clocksource hpet

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:00: [mem 0xe0000000-0xfebfffff window]

pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x1000-0x2fff window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x3000-0x6fff window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0x7000-0xafff window]

pnp 00:00: [io  0xb000-0xffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

pnp 00:00: [mem 0x40000000-0xcfffffff window]

pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

pnp 00:01: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

pnp 00:01: [irq 13]

pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x0080-0x008f]

pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

pnp 00:03: [io  0x0070-0x0071]

pnp 00:03: [irq 8]

pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

pnp 00:04: [io  0x0061]

pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

pnp 00:05: [irq 12]

pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f13 PNP0f0e (active)

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0060]

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0064]

pnp 00:06: [irq 1]

pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

pnp 00:07: [irq 7]

pnp 00:07: [dma 3]

pnp 00:07: [io  0x0378-0x037f]

pnp 00:07: [io  0x0778-0x077d]

pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0401 (active)

pnp 00:08: [irq 4]

pnp 00:08: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 PNP0500 (active)

pnp 00:09: [irq 6]

pnp 00:09: [dma 2]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x03f0-0x03f5]

pnp 00:09: [io  0x03f7]

pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0700 (active)

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0003 (active)

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0050-0x0053]

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0072-0x0077]

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

pnp 00:0b: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

system 00:0b: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0c: [io  0x0400-0x041f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0x0420-0x043f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0x0440-0x045f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0x0460-0x047f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0x0480-0x048f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0xf800-0xf81f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0xf820-0xf83f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0xf840-0xf85f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0xf860-0xf87f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0xfa00-0xfa3f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0xfc00-0xfc7f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0xfc80-0xfcff]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0xfe00-0xfe7f]

pnp 00:0c: [io  0xfe80-0xfeff]

pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf800-0xf81f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf820-0xf83f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf840-0xf85f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf860-0xf87f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

system 00:0c: [io  0x0400-0x041f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0x0420-0x043f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0x0440-0x045f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0x0460-0x047f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0x0480-0x048f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0xfa00-0xfa3f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0xfc00-0xfc7f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0xfc80-0xfcff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0xfe00-0xfe7f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0xfe80-0xfeff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0x3fffffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000fffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xfec01000-0xffffffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x000cea00-0x000e7fff]

system 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0x3fffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfec01000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000cea00-0x000e7fff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x40200000-0x403fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xf0000000-0xf001ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf1000000-0xf31fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf01fffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 20-20]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40200000-0x403fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 80-80]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf0200000-0xf04fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf1000000-0xf31fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xf01fffff pref]

pci_bus 0000:20: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

pci_bus 0000:20: resource 1 [mem 0x40200000-0x403fffff]

pci_bus 0000:20: resource 2 [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 1 [mem 0xf0200000-0xf04fffff]

pci_bus 0000:80: resource 2 [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1314862191.280:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O].

msgmni has been set to 1746

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

loop: module loaded

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x14e0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x14e8 irq 15

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1810 ctl 0x1828 bmdma 0x14f0 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1818 ctl 0x182c bmdma 0x14f8 irq 19

Broadcom NetXtreme II 5771x 10Gigabit Ethernet Driver bnx2x 1.62.11-0 (2011/01/31)

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xcfd00000

ata1.00: ATAPI: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1673S, JQSE, max UDMA/44

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001440

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x00001460

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00001480

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 22, io base 0x000014a0

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f0e:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.20.0-ioctl (2011-02-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

Intel ICH 0000:00:1e.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Intel ICH 0000:00:1e.2: setting latency timer to 64

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/44

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            LITE-ON  DVDRW SOHW-1673S JQSE PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

ata3.00: ATA-7: WDC WD800JD-60LUA0, 07.01D07, max UDMA/100

ata3.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata4.00: ATA-7: WDC WD800JD-60LUA0, 07.01D07, max UDMA/100

ata4.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD800JD-60LU 07.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/100

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte logical blocks: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD800JD-60LU 07.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 156301488 512-byte logical blocks: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54170 usecs (2610 samples)

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH6 with AD1981B at irq 21

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 4 and added 4 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb3 ...

md:  adding sdb3 ...

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdb3

md:  adding sda3 ...

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdb3

md: created md1

md: bind<sda3>

md: bind<sdb3>

md: running: <sdb3><sda3>

bio: create slab <bio-1> at 1

md/raid1:md1: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md1: detected capacity change from 0 to 78954364928

md: considering sdb1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: running: <sdb1><sda1>

md/raid1:md0: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md0: detected capacity change from 0 to 41025536

md: ... autorun DONE.

 md1: unknown partition table

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (md1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 9:1.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 348k freed

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:046D:C016.0001: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3400.120 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

udev[1159]: starting version 164

tg3.c:v3.117 (January 25, 2011)

tg3 0000:80:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

tg3 0000:80:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

tg3 0000:80:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751) rev 4001] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:14:c2:5a:9a:f4

tg3 0000:80:00.0: eth0: attached PHY is 5750 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1])

tg3 0000:80:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

tg3 0000:80:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

 md0: unknown partition table

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.30  Thu Apr 14 08:47:14 PDT 2011

EXT3-fs (md1): using internal journal

Adding 1004056k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:0 extents:1 across:1004056k

Adding 1004056k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:0 extents:1 across:1004056k

tg3 0000:80:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

tg3 0000:80:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

```

Last edited by evoweiss on Mon Jan 16, 2012 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

As you say, it all looks nomal.

Exactly what was signalled as failed on the boot screen ?

----------

## hedmo

evoweiss

i have had the [!!]  after i updated my box from a new install and on my old install for about 2 years .

i think that the [!!] at boot is raid tells you that it can not find a conf file.even i dont know why but as you and 

NeddySeagoon say,it all looks nomal. unfortunately I can post  my setup for my dog ​​ate my network cable to my other box  :Mad:   :Razz:  . I have a conf file to get rid of the error message but [!!] is still there.

----------

## Chris W

If you have the kernel and devices set up for RAID Auto-detect then you do not need mdraid in the boot runlevel.   mdraid is failing because there are no unassembled RAID arrays to discover automatically (the kernel has already done that) or through the configuration file it uses (probably missing and in your case unnecessary).  You can ignore the message or remove mdraid from boot.

----------

## netfab

See also bug #295397 : =sys-fs/mdadm-3.0: return value change breaks raid-start.sh startup script and especially comment #11 and #12.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

 *netfab wrote:*   

> See also bug #295397 : =sys-fs/mdadm-3.0: return value change breaks raid-start.sh startup script and especially comment #11 and #12.

 

Sorry for not getting back to folks earlier, but the problem does come up during the starting RAID bit. However, the solution described in the bug tracker did not work.

Best,

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

 *Chris W wrote:*   

> If you have the kernel and devices set up for RAID Auto-detect then you do not need mdraid in the boot runlevel.   mdraid is failing because there are no unassembled RAID arrays to discover automatically (the kernel has already done that) or through the configuration file it uses (probably missing and in your case unnecessary).  You can ignore the message or remove mdraid from boot.

 

I removed mdraid from boot and all seems to be going well, i.e., the arrays are still up and running, no errors, etc. I guess, like you said, the devices must have been set up in the kernel at some point and I didn't see the change.

Alex

----------

